# 2000 SE running lean, codes keep coming back...



## csxfbird (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey guys, new to the board, and have a question. I have an auto '00 SE, and shortly after the 100k mile mark, the check engine light came on. Had it scanned at AutoZone, and I got codes PO171 and 174, banks 1 and 2 running lean.

So far, the MAF screen has been cleaned, the fuel filter/strainer replaced, a top end cleaner was run through the car, and fuel injectors were cleaned out (on top of running a bottle or two of Redline fuel injector cleaner before and after), yet the code keeps coming back. Upon cold starts, the car runs VERY sluggish until it warms up, and acceleration isn't what it used to be. I've also noticed the A/C isn't blowing very cold even after recharging the system, but I doubt that's related to the running lean problem.

I did a search on Google, and it seems every time I hear about these codes, they're associated with 2000 Maximas. Does anyone have any ideas as to what I have to do to get rid of the codes? Thanks.

-Chris


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

From the FSM:

Possible Cause:
- Intake air leaks
- Front heated oxygen sensor
- Injectors
- Exhaust gas leaks
- Incorrect fuel pressure
- Lack of fuel
- Mass air flow sensor

For more specific details, you can download the FSM from the site listed in the Stickies or I can check it if you had anything particular in mind.

In my uneducated opinion, it might be an intake leak (check before and after the MAF) or bad O2 sensors.


----------



## Riktoven (Apr 8, 2005)

Mass air flow sensors are one of if not the most common problem on these rides. I'll bet my left nut it happened to you too...$300 fix most anywhere.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Riktoven said:


> Mass air flow sensors ...$300 fix most anywhere.


$90 if you call Dave Burnette at South Point Nissan in Austin, Texas.


----------

